# Provlima me eth0

## Nodgr

Enw apo to livecd mou vriskei kanonika tin karta diktiou kai mporw na mpw internet mesw dsl rooter,otan bootarw apo ton desktop mou petaei ena error oti den iparxei eth0 kai sti sinexeia otan kanw ifconfig -a,den iparxei ontws pou8ena.Kammia idea paides ti mporei na ftaiei ?

H karta diktiou einai onboard se mia msi k8n neo2 platinum me nforce 3 ultra,an voi8aei auto.

----------

## Slammer

Για να ενεργοποιηθεί το interface eth0 χρειάζονται 2 πράγματα:

1ον: Να έχεις συμπεριλάβει το driver της κάρτας σου στο kernel. Καλό είναι να το βάλεις κανονικά και όχι σαν module, απαντώντας (y) στη κατάλληλη επιλογή.

2ον: Να ξεκινάς το net.eth0 κατα την εκκινηση του συστηματος. Αυτό γίνεται με την εκτέλεση μια φορά της εντολής "rc-update add net.eth0 default"

ΥΓ: Αν δεν γνωρίζεις ακριβώς ποιό ειναι το driver της κάρτας, ξεκίνα με το live, που όπως λές δουλεύει και κανε lsmod ωστε να δεις ποιο ειναι το module.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

episeis gia na shkwseis to module vrisketai sto  /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/

tha deis polla modules.egw ta dokimasa ola kai evlepa pote tha mou shkwne thn eth0.kai telika mou thn shkwse me to module r8169.se esena mporei na einai allo.ejartatai apo ton driver ths kartas diktyou sou.

gia na shkwseis 1 module xrhsimopoieis thn entolh modprobe.gia to module r8169.ko px tha peis modprobe r8169

kai me thn entolh ifconfig -a tha vlepeis pote tha shkwthei.an deis eth0 tote shkwthke!!!opote thn vazeis st runlevel opws eipe o slammer gia na shkwnetai sto boot xwris na kaneis ayth thn diadikasia kathe fora.

episeis gia dhcp h "karfwth" dieythynsh pas sto /etc/conf.d kai anoigeis me nano,gedit h opoiondhpote allo editor to arxeio net.

telos mporeis na xrhsimopoieis diakoptes gia na anoigeis h na kleineis thn ethernet. ifconfig eth0 up & ifconfig eth0 down  :Smile: 

ayta.elpizw na vohthhsa  :Smile: 

yg.sygnwmh gia t greeklish alla akoma dn exw vallei ellhnika  :Sad: 

----------

